# Is AARP a good thing or a rip-off?



## debodun (Sep 12, 2022)

I know some people whose memberships weren't honored at some restaurants that should have.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 12, 2022)

I have been a member and I do not think much of AARP.JMO
​


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2022)

The insurance is a rip off


----------



## Pecos (Sep 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The insurance is a rip off


Yes, it is way overpriced and over hyped.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 12, 2022)

I've paid $325 in dues since joining.  According to our wireless bill I've received $250 in AARP service discounts in half the time.  Also when we were buying Schwan's products we received a 10% discount on all online orders, but alas no longer.  We were spending around $75 - $100 every 2 weeks for years.   So yes, it was worth it to us.   I've used the card at motels & restaurants for discounts.  Never bought any insurance through them, that is agreed - too costly.

The AARP mag does have some usable tips at times.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 12, 2022)

I joined in he 80s, did not renew.  I cost $4 or $5 dollars back then.

They don't speak for me.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I know some people whose memberships weren't honored at some restaurants that should have.


AARP sells different types of insurance.   They have discounts on certain things, which is fine if those_ things_ are in your path.

My brother is a big AARP fan, he and his wife get like a 10% Discount on Consumer Cellular purchases.  I do use Consumer Cellular but I buy my phones unlocked / no contract from various electronics sources, then get the free Consumer Cellular SIM card.   That way, I avoid the typical vendor bloatware that gets put on devices from the likes of CC, Verizon, AT&T etc.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 12, 2022)

While previously a member, it did not look like the various items, including insurance, would save much if any. It was only useful when I used to go to Dennys.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 12, 2022)

I believe you can get many of the same discounts through the AAA.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 15, 2022)

Pecos said:


> Yes, it is way overpriced and over hyped.



I had AARP The Hartford for years. Then when I got my 2015 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport, the insurance policy rose to over $1000. With a ticket (not coming to a complete stop), it became $1200 a year. The next year, it would have rose to $1,300, but I switched over to Geico, and saved hundreds on my car insurance. Yes I know, I sound like a Geico commercial, but I did. Around $480, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The insurance is a rip off


I agree! I use to do medical billing and United Healthcare was the worst for paying. They would stall and stall and kept asking for more information and I hated calling them because you always got someone in India or somewhere that you just couldn't understand. Their premium prices are ridiculous. We had neighbors a few years back that were paying over $600/mo. EACH for their UHC coverage! I asked them why they paid so much and they said it was because it was the best coverage. I didn't tell them about all the hassle it was to collect from UHC. I quit AARP years ago and I still get their mail. I never got any "bargains" with belonging to them.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 15, 2022)

Colleen said:


> We had neighbors a few years back that were paying over $600/mo. EACH for their UHC coverage!







Colleen said:


> I quit AARP years ago and I still get their mail. I never got any "bargains" with belonging to them.


Same here
Their self-touted magazines keep coming
Gee, wonder who pays for those rags....


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 15, 2022)

I thought about using their insurance years ago, but decided against it after reading many negative reviews.


----------



## spectratg (Sep 15, 2022)

I get the AARP magazine, which is of limited interest with a rare enjoyable article, and pay the dues each year.  Other than that, AARP is of no interest or importance to me.


----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

Is AARP a good thing or a rip-off?​*It depends* on how much you paid for it and how often you are going to use it, but if you're good at it, then the sound from playing an 'arp is heavenly.


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 15, 2022)

I didn’t find it to be very beneficial for us. So, I didn’t renew our subscription.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2022)

I always considered it a rip-off,    as it had nothing to offer me. 
... maybe it is helpful  for people who travel often,   or for eating out ?   

I always made it a point to stay away from anything  AARP promoted,  especially insurance.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 15, 2022)

I've often wondered about AARP.  Is it worth it?  Most of it is not to me.  Do they actually help, or is it just a business?  I'm a member, but I've wondered about it for years.  I guess I see it as a break even thing, and breaking even is not a loss, so I'm a member, but I could be swayed on this one.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 15, 2022)

I’ve posted elsewhere, it started out as an advocacy org, but now, just wants to make money off seniors. You pay the dues to get discounts, and the places giving the discounts pay AARP to advertise them! They make money at both ends.Lotsof places offer discounts without any membership to anything. Their magazine gets paid to promote their advertisers. 
Thumbs down on ARP.


----------



## Chet (Sep 15, 2022)

Their insurance can be cheaper, but I think you are just getting an introductory rate to lure you in after which it creeps up. After I had it a while I compared with Allstate which turned out to be cheaper so I switched. I'm not into AARPs politics either.


----------



## kaemicha (Sep 21, 2022)

Manatee said:


> I joined in he 80s, did not renew.  I cost $4 or $5 dollars back then.
> 
> They don't speak for me.


I'm with you. I joined then found out they have the biggest mailing list in the US. I was slammed with booklets, emails, bots. A MESS. I quit and will never go back.


----------



## spectratg (Sep 21, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> I had AARP The Hartford for years. Then when I got my 2015 Mitsubishi Outlander Sport, the insurance policy rose to over $1000. With a ticket (not coming to a complete stop), it became $1200 a year. The next year, it would have rose to $1,300, but I switched over to Geico, and saved hundreds on my car insurance. Yes I know, I sound like a Geico commercial, but I did. Around $480, if I recall correctly.


I've had Geico for 55 years.  Back then it was Government Employees Insurance Company, and well I was a federal employee.


----------



## Macfan (Sep 21, 2022)

For a more conservative leaning organization, give AMAC (Association of Mature American Citizens) a look . Don...


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 21, 2022)

I have never had insurance through AARP and generally find their discounts to be useless, other than hotel/motel discounts.  I do enjoy their articles though, lots of good info on Medicare.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 21, 2022)

I subscribe to AARP but I don't have anything good to say about except for occasional senior discounts


----------



## Don M. (Sep 21, 2022)

I subscribed for 4 or 5 years, back around the year 2000.  I can't recall any "advantage" to their membership....other than a rare small discount.  I finally let it lapse, but I still get frequent e-mails, etc.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 22, 2022)

Macfan said:


> For a more conservative leaning organization, give AMAC (Association of Mature American Citizens) a look . Don...


That's why I enrolled in AARP, I'm totally leaning on the left side.


----------



## MsFox (Sep 22, 2022)

I find both AARP and AMAC both rip-offs and both are more about politics than providing a service to seniors. I get my insurance through a local independent agent where maximum benefits for minimal cost prevail over politics. I get as good a plan for 40% less.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 22, 2022)

I was a member at AARP, for 5 yrs, the only good thing I got was discounts at Walgreens
The website in beginning was good when I joined in 2011, there were some private groups along with the public ones. One time we were never notifed ahead of time, the 'powers that be' decided to change the format. Many long time posters who had started their private groups were so upset they no longer existed,they left in protest. I left in mid 2017, came here,a refreshing change Sue


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 22, 2022)

My opinion; AARP is a rip-off. And they're political puppets. They don't care which way you lean politically, they'll take your money and invest it in their political interests. A lot of corporations do that, but AARP does it while claiming to be sympathetic to all seniors, and totally supportive of senior issues, and it's a buncha BS. Like, they hand out dollar-off coupons to seniors while, behind the scenes, they support initiatives and legislation that hurts seniors.


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 22, 2022)

Agreed


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> The insurance is a rip off


AARP is a marketing company, nothing more. United Health Care is the Insurance Company.


----------



## Jace (Sep 22, 2022)

I, sometimes, wondered... what I was missing?...
So....I finally joined...only because it was so cheap for a 2 yr.deal..
with a "stupid" sign-up gift!
(They don't have my credit card...so, no auto-renewal)+ won't 
I hate the constant  haranging/begging_ for the foundation....which I don't _
What do the dues..go for.?
Mag..has some good stuff..(pass it on...leave w/health office)
but lots of ads.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> I, sometimes, wondered... what I was missing?...
> So....I finally joined...only because it was so cheap for a 2 yr.deal..
> with a "stupid" sign-up gift!
> (They don't have my credit card...so, no auto-renewal)+ won't
> ...


Jace. Here in Canada Doctor's office no longer have magazines in the waiting room  as a way to prevent the spread of germs, and the first thing that everyone does when they arrive is sanitize their hands and wear a mask. JimB.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 23, 2022)

In Canada we have CARP. Carp does offer a lot of things for those over 55, such as Zoomer magazine, a radio network that plays oldies music and or classical music. A TV network, a travel insurance company, a Documentary film production company and a full time lobbyist in Ottawa who represents the interests of those 55 and over to the Federal Government in a non partisan way. Financial and investment advice through the magazine, and cooking and craft projects as well. JimB.


----------



## Senter (Sep 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> I know some people whose memberships weren't honored at some restaurants that should have.


I remember about 20 years ago that AARP was actually advocating eliminating Social Security!  At that point I severed all ties with them but even today they continue to send me junk mail.

I think AARP is in the business of benefiting themselves and specifically their officers.  I won't have anything to do with them.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Sep 29, 2022)

There is an alternative to AARP it is AMAC (The Association for Mature American Citizens).  

We were a member for a while. I really liked their magazine. We stopped because we did not use their deals much. Hotels would take it same as AARP and when we traveled (before COVID) it was good to have however, my gray hair got that discount anyway.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 29, 2022)

Politics, causes & biased advertising aside (which I have absolutely no control).  The way I figure it, if I can pay a $16 fee annually & receive $24 back in my pocket - I won.  That's a 50% return on my money.

“Take care of your pennies, and your dollars will take care of themselves.” - William Lowndes


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Sep 30, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> My opinion; AARP is a rip-off. And they're political puppets. They don't care which way you lean politically, they'll take your money and invest it in their political interests. A lot of corporations do that, but AARP does it while claiming to be sympathetic to all seniors, and totally supportive of senior issues, and it's a buncha BS. Like, they hand out dollar-off coupons to seniors while, behind the scenes, they support initiatives and legislation that hurts seniors.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 12, 2022)

spectratg said:


> I've had Geico for 55 years.  Back then it was Government Employees Insurance Company, and well I was a federal employee.



It has never been a federal government insurance program, it's been 100% private since inception in 1936 founded to sell government employees auto insurance.


----------



## spectratg (Oct 12, 2022)

JB in SC said:


> It has never been a federal government insurance program, it's been 100% private since inception in 1936 founded to sell government employees auto insurance.


That is correct.  However, at the time I joined in 1967, only federal employees were permitted by the company to get their auto insurance (maybe state employees too, but I don't know).  My how times have changed!


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 12, 2022)

AARP collecting with both hands. In one hand they take your money to get discounts you probably could have had just by asking the business for them.
Then with the other hand they take money from the businesses to be able to use the AARP name on their discounts. 
Also, Medicare has suspended enrollment in United Healthcare Medicare Advantage plans.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 12, 2022)

Some of the jobs I had used United Healthcare and some used Blue Cross Blue Shield.  They both seemed similar to me, though workplace plans I think can negotiate coverage details.

I only just started using Medicare this year and I am with the AARP UnitedHealthcare option and it seems okay.  The Nebraska Medicare advice people had provided a list of the best choices based on their research with a chart of premiums, increases by age, discounts, and history of rate jumps etc, and the AARP UHC was in the list and looked like it was as good as the others.

How does open season work, how long do we have, how do people compare?  I suppose I need to find the Nebraska Medicare office again and see if they provide updated comparison charts.


----------



## IKE (Oct 13, 2022)

If it were left up to me I wouldn't be a member but mama likes reading the magazine so that's that......never used any of the discounts but being a member does save us a few bucks (very few) on our Consumer Cellular phone bill. 

I'll keep the subscription current for as long as she wants me to because I definitely believe in the old saying.......


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 13, 2022)

Rip off!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2022)

AARP and AMAC are polar opposites politically.  
I'm a member of neither but sometimes read AARP articles on line.


----------



## Skyking (Oct 13, 2022)

So what you are saying is...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2022)

Skyking said:


> So what you are saying is...


What I'm saying is that AARP isn't a rip off to me because I don't have a paid subscription.  However, I find some of their articles interesting and am grateful for some of their pro-senior lobbying.


----------



## Remy (Oct 13, 2022)

I won't join. I finally thought to called them and ask to stop sending solicitations.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 13, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> That's why I enrolled in AARP, I'm totally leaning on the left side.


Be careful or you might fall of the edge of that left side!


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Oct 13, 2022)

JB in SC said:


> It has never been a federal government insurance program, it's been 100% private since inception in 1936 founded to sell government employees auto insurance.


But they run it like a government insurance program...


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Oct 13, 2022)

This thread reminds me of the birth of my oldest daughter back in 1970.  I got a package in the mail filled with coupons for free baby related items.  I drove around gathering up the booty.  When finished I had over $200 worth of items and not once did I re-enter their establishment to make a purchase.  It may have been written off as a form of advertising but it was lost on me.  The only ones who made money was the gas stations.  As long as I can make a little in return I'll take the gifts or rebates, I think that gas was less than 50 cents a gal then.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 14, 2022)

MsFox said:


> I find both AARP and AMAC both rip-offs and both are more about politics than providing a service to seniors. I get my insurance through a local independent agent where maximum benefits for minimal cost prevail over politics. I get as good a plan for 40% less.


I belong to both AARP and AMAC.   I do like AARP's publications  but they lean left and are for any government program but do not seem to care how it will be paid for.

AMAC' publication is right wing and their magazine stinks.  I


----------



## DaveA (Oct 14, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> While previously a member, it did not look like the various items, including insurance, would save much if any. It was only useful when I used to go to Dennys.


If it covers Cracker Barrels I might consider it.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 14, 2022)

www.aarp.org/

www.indeed.com/cmp/Aarp/reviews?start=100

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/AARP-Reviews-E2698.htm

https://gop-waysandmeans.house.gov/Uploadedfiles/AARP_REPORT_FINAL_PDF_3_29_11.pdf

www.influencewatch.org/non-profit/aarp/

https://www1.cmc.edu/pages/faculty/JPitney/Gov106Example.htm

www.fairwarning.org/2018/03/aarp/

www.realclearmarkets.com/articles/2021/03/11/the_aarps_unholy_alliance_with_insurance_companies_767611.html

www.elderguru.com/political-reasons-not-to-join-aarp/

www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/aarp-statement-on-social-security-cola-announcement-301648701.html

www.forbes.com/advisor/car-insurance-review/

www.nytimes.com/topic/organization/aarp

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AARP





















https://www.youtube.com/AARP


----------



## Joe Smith (Oct 15, 2022)

Ripoff.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 16, 2022)

AARP used to have local seminars about senior issues and resources but no more.  They have also done some good work by getting us our stimulus checks.  However, we don't do enough shopping to use their sponsors and find better prices elsewhere for most merchandise.  My biggest disappointment is that they will not work to get Traditional Medicare to cover dental care since that is a pretty big expense for many of us.  Since they sell their dental plans I understand why they are ADA's lap dog but we need to demand Traditional Medicare dental coverage - not just useless Advantage plans.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> AARP used to have local seminars about senior issues and resources but no more.  They have also done some good work by getting us our stimulus checks.  However, we don't do enough shopping to use their sponsors and find better prices elsewhere for most merchandise.  My biggest disappointment is that they will not work to get Medicare to cover dental care since that is a pretty big expense for many of us.  Since they sell their dental plans I understand why they are ADA's lap dog but we need to demand Medicare dental coverage - not just useless Advantage plans.


I'd love a dental plan, too, but the problem is somebody (the taxpayers) would have to foot the bill.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I'd love a dental plan, too, but the problem is somebody (the taxpayers) would have to foot the bill.


We have been paying all our lives - the ADA wants a transfer of wealth to their members.  Don't get me started...to far off topic.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Heart said:


> We have been paying all our lives - the ADA wants a transfer of wealth to their members.  Don't get me started...to far off topic.


Wouldn't it benefit the ADA/dentists for the government to include dental care with Medicare?  It'd be a huge bump in their business.  

Somewhere north of 90% of US doctors accept Medicare, so it doesn't seem to be killing the financial bottom lines of MDs. I don't know any poor doctors.


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 16, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Wouldn't it benefit the ADA/dentists for the government to include dental care with Medicare?  It'd be a huge bump in their business.
> 
> Somewhere north of 90% of US doctors accept Medicare, so it doesn't seem to be killing the financial bottom lines of MDs. I don't know any poor doctors.


 Traditional Medicare would set limits on what they could charge seniors which is what they don't like.  Today, a senior can be charged anything the dentist wants so many just can't afford care after working all their lives.  Really sad and AARP isn't standing up to the ADA.


----------



## Disgustedman (Oct 31, 2022)

My mother was with AARP and they kept telling her "We're going to help the "Notch" babies, get more SS" 

They never did and mom wasted all that money. If I could have sued them for fraud, I would have.


----------



## Disgustedman (Oct 31, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Wouldn't it benefit the ADA/dentists for the government to include dental care with Medicare?  It'd be a huge bump in their business.
> 
> Somewhere north of 90% of US doctors accept Medicare, so it doesn't seem to be killing the financial bottom lines of MDs. I don't know any poor doctors.


The doctors who take Medicare patients, limit to how many they have. I took classes on medical  billing and coding and we learned that any doctors with more than 30% Medicare, were losing money.


----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 4, 2022)

You can try the subscription for a year or three. 
We unfortunately renewed even though we didn't need to. Now we have subscription to 2029
We throw away the mags after a quick glance. Some articles pretty good. AARP Bulletin (October  2022)vol 63, no 8. Pretty good. 
Member since age 55. Age now 72.
We enrolled with AARP Healthnet Medicare and Medicare D Ensigna. 
We have the AARP membership cards but use them only when the venue honors them. Most times we can find the same pricing by other means. 
OneDay University, Nov 15-The Great Migration; Nov 16-Leonardo de Vinci; Nov 17-Why some People of Resilent. aarp.org/wa. 
YMMV


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 14, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 239534
> 
> 
> Same here
> ...


I had AARP for a while then learned they have the biggest mailing list of all companies, so I quit. I haven't missed one thing about not being a member and I don't get all those horrible mailings from them.


----------



## C50 (Nov 14, 2022)

I looked into AARP but decided it was the same as buying the coupon books kids sell for school fund raisers.   The usable benefits doesn't justify the cost.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> Is AARP a good thing or a rip-off?   I know some people whose memberships weren't honored at some restaurants that should have.


I have their Medicare supplemental insurance.  It seems to me to be as good as any, if I shopped it harder I might find something better.  I think AARP is mostly an insurance company, that used to be something different, more an association that supported older folks.  They are very good at junk mail...

As to the discounts, I have sometimes been successful in using them, but not always.  And some places the discount is very small.


----------



## JustDave (Nov 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have their Medicare supplemental insurance.  It seems to me to be as good as any, if I shopped it harder I might find something better.  I think AARP is mostly an insurance company, that used to be something different, more an association that supported older folks.  They are very good at junk mail...
> 
> As to the discounts, I have sometimes been successful in using them, but not always.  And some places the discount is very small.


I have it for the insurance, but I've often doubted it's value to me beyond that.  With my Medicare part B and AARP, I have never paid a dime out of pocket for medical care including a couple of stays in the the hospital.  I've heard people in this forum diss AARP insurance, but I haven't had a problem with it.  Is it too expensive?  I dunno.  But it's been very reliable.  But I'm used to bad insurance.  Previously, my biggest problems with insurance companies, were denial of coverage.  Eventually, they would cover me, but one time I had to hire a lawyer to get them to pay.  I never had that problem with AARP.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2022)

I paid for a membership a few times and got discounts on car washes.  After I stopped getting a membership they just wouldn't leave me alone.  Made me angry.


----------



## JustDave (Nov 17, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I paid for a membership a few times and got discounts on car washes.  After I stopped getting a membership they just wouldn't leave me alone.  Made me angry.


They comprise a very large part of my junk mail.


----------

